# Schwinn Typhoon in Violet/Opal



## PlasticNerd (Jun 15, 2020)

Was there ever a factory men’s cantilever frame that came in the purple ? Schwinn called it Opal or Violet on the Stingray snd on the girls bikes. I thought I had seen one somewhere before, maybe was specially ordered? Does anyone have pics? I’d love to find one !


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 15, 2020)

I've seen one, but it was a really really nice repaint.

Then there's this one.  http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=19978.0


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 16, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I've seen one, but it was a really really nice repaint.
> 
> Then there's this one.  http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=19978.0


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 16, 2020)

Schwinn's Violet was a girly color


PlasticNerd said:


> Was there ever a factory men’s cantilever frame that came in the purple ? Schwinn called it Opal or Violet on the Stingray snd on the girls bikes. I thought I had seen one somewhere before, maybe was specially ordered? Does anyone have pics? I’d love to find one !



Back in the day, I admired the color on girl's sting-rays but a boy wouldn't be caught dead on one. There's a 66 out there, original, but otherwise, I guess peeps were too homophobic to own a big boy's bike in the color. Guess, for that reason alone, they're pretty rare.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jun 16, 2020)

Thats the one ive seen !!!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jun 16, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> Schwinn's Violet was a girly color
> 
> Back in the day, I admired the color on girl's sting-rays but a boy wouldn't be caught dead on one. There's a 66 out there, original, but otherwise, I guess peeps were too homophobic to own a big boy's bike in the color. Guess, for that reason alone, they're pretty rare.



I had two friends with opal Stingrays and they were cool, Not Girly at all, i like em!!! I have seen Diamond frame ten speeds in the violet also.


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 2, 2020)

Very nice !!!!!!


----------



## spoker (Aug 23, 2020)

heres a twinn


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Aug 27, 2020)

Here is my girly colored 1967 Men's Collegiate in its original Violet paint.


----------



## mrg (Oct 4, 2020)

I thought Schwinn stopped using Opal Violet in early 65, at least they did in StingRays, the color changed to just Violet and was not as purple!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 6, 2021)

Making my own!!! Getting closer


----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2021)

That color really changes, the fork pic almost looks blue. been looking for a OV stingray fork and someone here sent me a couple of pics, looked like 2 different forks but seller said one fork at different times of day!, Oh, around here only pink, lite green and maybe pale yellow were girly colors, with all the custom cars ( Ed Roth was right down the street and use to ride our Stingrays over to get custom air brushed tee shirts ) George Barris and many others, but nobody called it Violet it was PURPLE! and it was Cool!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 7, 2021)

PlasticNerd said:


> Making my own!!! Getting closer




Wow that looks killer, I'm sure its been explained before but what was the color you used ? Was it a formulated custom color or following a Schwinn code? I have a Typhoon and Stingray  that need paint, that would do nicely


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 7, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Wow that looks killer, I'm sure its been explained before but what was the color you used ? Was it a formulated custom color or following a Schwinn code? I have a Typhoon and Stingray  that need paint, that would do nicely



It’s illusion purple powder coat! I’m usually a real paint fan but this frame was rough and I had to redo braze a couple areas! Just a cruiser fir me


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 7, 2021)

PlasticNerd said:


> It’s illusion purple powder coat! I’m usually a real paint fan but this frame was rough and I had to redo braze a couple areas! Just a cruiser fir me




Really great color, I love it. When a frame is powder  coated is there a filler coat like bondo for  paint or does it have to be all metal work? Can water slides be applied then a clear coat?


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 7, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Really great color, I love it. When a frame is powder  coated is there a filler coat like bondo for  paint or does it have to be all metal work? Can water slides be applied then a clear coat?



Not sure on the filler, my guy did two primer coats I think, And I did the waterslide decals but no clear over them


----------



## westwildcats (Mar 12, 2021)

Looks good. Reminds me of the old Mopar color, Plum Crazy purple.


----------



## dave429 (Mar 12, 2021)

@PlasticNerd That is a sweet powder job! Kind of reminds me of the paint used on some of the vintage Klein mountain bikes.


----------



## dave429 (Mar 12, 2021)

@PlasticNerd Also love the pro class style rims! Very tasteful build.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 12, 2021)

dave429 said:


> @PlasticNerd Also love the pro class style rims! Very tasteful build.



Thanks !!!


----------

